# My dog likes to lick the shaving cream off my face



## rambler (Dec 28, 2008)

Its like every morning now...

I'm shaving, and she's right there next to me with her paws on the bathroom vanity, licking away at whatever she can grab that falls off my face into the sink and if she can get close enough to my neck it's like an extra bonus for her. 

Anything wrong with her eating this stuff?


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, hahaha thats funny.

Im not sure if it is not good to eat .. im sure its not great for her to eat.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

That sounds like Tyson!! The other night as I'm sitting on the bed putting on hand cream, I look over and he is just drooling!! It was a coconut scent, so the next night I put on a different kind of lotion, just regular everyday kind of stuff, and yet again he's drooling. He will go to the ends of the earth to try to lick my hands when I put it on!! 
Crazy dogs we have


----------



## rambler (Dec 28, 2008)

Well she's still doing it. She's also going after the toothpaste now too. 

Next thing I know she'll be slapping my cologne on her face.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My dogs try to lick my legs/arms/hands whenever I apply moisturizing lotion, too. It's not good for them, nor is the shaving cream and toothpaste. Redirect her with something she can have while you're shaving.


----------



## FawkesMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hee hee hee, the dog I had growing up used to accompany my dad to the bathroom in the morning. Whenever my dad put the razor to his face the dog would start to howl his head off... I guess he was afraid my dad would cut himself.

Anyways, its cute but you probably shouldn't let him.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

don't let her get the toothpast. toothpast can be VERY bad if too much is injested. in fact if you read your toothpast tube it says something like "Put a pea sized dolop of toothpast on the brush" and then somewere else it says something like "If more than is used for brushing is swollowed contact a poison controle center immediatly" So that can't be good! and with a dog that weighs a lot less than you they need even less to get just as sick


----------

